# IT'S ON! Mayweather and Pacquiao



## Transk53 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope Pacquiao punches Mayweathers face through the back of his head. Could potentially be a decent tear up 

IT S ON Mayweather and Pacquiao agree to fight in May talkSPORT


----------



## Tames D (Feb 21, 2015)

If I was betting on this boxing match, I would have to go with Mayweather.
If it was a reading contest, Pacquiao all the way.


----------



## Buka (Feb 21, 2015)

They're both going to make _sooooo_ much money.

I wish this had been a few years ago. I'm rooting for Pacquiao all the way, but I sure as heck wouldn't bet that way.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mayweather is probably doing it now for the sole reason of preserving his no loss record. 5 grand a ticket I have seen written, but not sure if that is true or not. Either way the TV ratings will be a huge money spinner on the pay for view channels.


----------

